# En Avignon, le vent soulève les soutanes



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

En ces jours de grâce de l'an VI de l'ère forumique, 
 tandis que la fête battait son plein dans les rues de Lille, 
 les cardinaux s'étaient, en secret, réunis en conclave en Avignon. 
 Il s'agissait en effet de déterminer, avec la plus exacte minutie et la plus grande rigueur, 
 quelques axes nécessaires à la déontologie interactive, 
 de trancher la position des plus hautes autorités spirituelles 
 quant au mélange de plus en plus courant des réalités virtuelles et des rencontres réelles, 
 et, enfin, de répondre ardemment à deux questions principielles aux débats trop longtemps repoussés, 
 alors même que la féminisation des forums ne cessait de s'accroître : 
*  les femmes ont-elles une âme*, 
 et *le droit de cuissage est-il réservé à l'élite ecclésiastique* ?
 Aussi, c'est sans pitié, mais avec beaucoup de commisération pour leurs ouailles, 
 que les trois cardinaux sélectionnèrent leurs hôtes et trois spéciwomens féminins réputés, 
 afin d'examiner dans la plus grande attention les questions essentielles dont il était l'heure de débattre.
 A l'issue de deux jours de débats intensifs, à peine entrecoupés des agapes divines de la maîtresse de maison, nous sommes désormais en mesure de répondre à deux questions d'importance, 
 et c'est donc séant que nous en divulguons l'encyclique moelle.

​ *Proclamation*
​ 

 _Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs, mon chien, mes chéries, mon cul, Dieu et la commode_,

Nous, Ses saintetés _Rezba l'Egérie_, _Amok le Grandiose_ et _WebOliver le Pur_, ecclésiastes de la plus grande honorrification, réunis en conclave en Avignon afin d'en éclairer la lanterne, enseignés des plus grandes écritures et des saints breuvages :

- considérant que ni le concile régional de la Basse Bourgogne, ni le Concile de Macon, ni le Concile de Trente, ni sa sainteté pochtronne polonaise défunte n'ont su apporter de réponse claire à la première question du dogme épuré;
 - considérant que les autres textes sacrés n'en savent pas plus et ne nous sont par conséquent d'aucune aide;
- attendu que nous avons procédé deux jours durant aux exercices rituels et prescrits sur les personnes de quatre femmes saines de corps et d'esprit;
 - attendu que les résultats obtenus sont parfaitement clairs et sans équivoque;
 -d'une part;

- considérant d'autre part et après éclairage d'absinthe royale, que les principes de la domination ne peuvent être confondus avec leurs techniques;
- considérant en outre que vérité et réalité ne sont points synonymes, et qu'en toute circonstance il est nécessaire de trier le bon grain de l'ivraie;
 - considérant enfin qu'il est désormais établi qu'avoir la pêche peut aider à se fendre la poire;

 nous proclamons :

 1. *La femme à une âme, mais elle n'a de cesse de la vendre au plus beau des étalons*.

 2.  *Le cuissage est un droit, mais en aucun cas un devoir*.

3. _L&#8217;Amour n&#8217;est pas un bouquet de violettes, mais les tulipes poussent toujours en rang d'oignons, ce qui est la moindre des choses.
_  
 





​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> blablablablablabla
> 
> ​



 Bon moi je proclame rien mais j'ai quand même des choses à dire 

Il y à des week-end comme ça qui ressemblent pas aux autres ...

Ça commence dans une gare, bondée, un train arrive, trouver ma place m'installer, vérifier le voisinage : surtout le voisin un peu plus à droite : lui faudra l'ignorer, enfin surtout ses regards déplacés, ses ronflements tout soudain et ses "ahlalalalalalala, il devait pas s'arrêter" lancés à haute voix grave.

Un journal et une centaine de pages plus loin : je descends là : mince le train a du retard je vais louper la correspondance.
trop de monde, le prochain train est loin, dans la cohue je réalise même pas qu'il y en à deux sur la même voie, pour peu je partais vers Paris : non je veux le sud, moi le vrai !

Voiture 08 place 43 ... voiture ..10 ... allez, là c'est la 9 , bon la 8 ... place 43 : la voilà, mon nouveau voisin à l'air cool, il a amené de la bonne lecture, en parlant de ça : je reprends la mienne.

Ça y est j'arrive à destination : Montpellier Montpellier 2 minutes d'arrêt : je sors en bas elle a dit pas en haut.

Tout droit, tout droit ... hop à droite, non c'est pas là je demande d'accord je continue, tout droit oui là je reconnais, ouf je sonne.
Une première soirée de retrouvailles, que c'est bon d'être là !

Il y à des week-ends comme ça où on se sent bien, on revoit des gens qu'on aime, qu'on apprécie, et puis on en rencontre d'autres ... des histoires continuent, s'enrichissent de souvenirs, et d'autres naissent aux détours de rafales de vent glacé accompagnées de quelques flocons de neige, d'un café dégusté sur vue panoramique, de fous rire arrosés dans une drôle d'auberge de richesses à hublot.


Une autre gare bondée, des retards annoncés, un distributeur capricieux : je l'ai eu à l'usure mais il m'a bien arnaqué quand même !
Je me sens seule dans le train du retour malgré la foule : je suis partie trop tôt ! ... fermer les yeux dormir, rattraper les heures qui manquent ... Toulouse changement, là je ne fais que traverser, un compartiment vide, je rentre, je ferme les rideaux : ouf des week-ends comme ça : c'est épuisant.

Il y à des week-end comme ça qu'on n'oubliera pas, que je n'oublierai pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

Le petit peuple de MacG ne se demandera donc plus ce à quoi les violets, si occupés, passent leur temps. Effectivement le droit de cuissage nécessite temps,  doigté voire cueillettes endimanchées et demoiselles consentantes, à n'en pas douter. Si le doute s'éveille vous saurez le faire taire comme à votre habitude.  Nous prendrons donc bonne note de vos réflexions que le gravissement des 44 échelons de l'échelle de Job (non il n'y a pas de faute) et la descente d'autant de ciboires remplis de vins délicats dans ces sphères alcoolisées, nécessitèrent. Bien à vos gloires qui êtes aux cieux, les gueuses, les gueux de MacG et tous les autres.


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Tout soudain, Lorna sort du virtuel.


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

En vrai, elle est si timide, au premier abord...


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

De biens droles de lecture, en attendant l'oracle.


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En vrai, elle est si timide, au premier abord...



 Lorna!


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Ah, le vent du Lubéron...


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Oh oui Maitresse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

On comprend mieux pourquoi vous êtes si inspirés


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Bouquet de violettes, éclairage à la lanterne.


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi je proclame rien mais j'ai quand même des choses à dire
> 
> 
> ...




Tu aurais tort de t'en priver .
Je viens de finir les kit kat  et je bénis ce distributeur capricieux .

Bon d'accord, rien à voir avec les petits carrés enveloppés en provenance de Suisse. 
Ni avec ce premier café autour de la table ronde.
Ni avec ce verre de vin sous les oliviers, sur un tapis presque volant, et sous des giboulées de neige.
Ni avec ce deuxième café dans un salon automobile improvisé, animé par un dj hors pair.
Ni avec les bulles de ce champagne attentivement mis au frais avant notre arrivée.
Ni avec ces délices provençaux qui rendaient la table carrée si belle.
Ni avec les crevettes, (non, Ray, je n'en ai pas mangé plus que les autres  ), dont j'ai oublié le secret de fabrication... (un petit post dans les recettes Elene ? )
Ni avec le crumble bien sûr, mais on commençait à plus réaliser grand chose à cette heure là.
y'avait des violets ? Non, je crois pas. je m'en souviendrais, j'adore ça :love:.

Ça c'était les nourritures terrestres. 
Le plaisir a dépassé de loin le seul plaisir du palais (pas des papes, hein, faut suivre).
Un grand merci aux propriétaires de la maison du bonheur, et à leurs hôtes du jour.

:love:


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

*Communiqué du service de presse ecclésiastique*


Les autres clichés du conclave avignonais ne peuvent être communiqués 
avant examen par le comité des reproductions exposées en public.​ 





Psst. Elène ? C'est toi qui a "le vaudois sous le père ?"


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Communiqué du service de presse ecclésiastique*
> 
> 
> Les autres clichés du conclave avignonais ne peuvent être communiqués
> ...




Moi j'ai le "suisse sous l'olivier" (en version française uniquement)


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai le "suisse sous l'olivier" (en version française uniquement)



Ah oui, trop bon ! Comme dit Amok : "même déguisé en français, il a encore l'air d'un suisse".

Promptement, tu la posterais ?


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2005)

Manquaient plus que les oursins...    ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

On peut l'avoir en vert juste pour voir ?


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, trop bon ! Comme dit Amok : "même déguisé en français, il a encore l'air d'un suisse".
> 
> Promptement, tu la posterais ?


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Ah, le Laudun, ça c'est du nectar! :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Psst. Elène ? C'est toi qui a "le vaudois sous le père ?"



Vue ! :love:

Faut que je la retouche, y'a des éléments compromettants !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout soudain, Lorna sort du virtuel.



Comme dirait un petite diablotine en devenir : "là t'es tout si près"  



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Lorna!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2005)

A vendre sur ebay: passeport suisse, valable 10 ans...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A vendre sur ebay: passeport suisse, valable 10 ans...



Ce n'est pas douze pour la nationalité ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

des paparazzi pour couvrir l'événement ...


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Il y a une histoire qu'il va falloir qu'on vous livre. Parce qu'elle est énorme.
Dans ce bouquet de violettes, de roses et d'orchidées, de jasmin et de tulipes, il y avait un nioube !!!

Si si, un nioube. 
Un nioube de chez nioube, hein! Le genre qui a un compte et zéro post au compteur. Un vrai de vrai.
Et ce nioube, voyez-vous, il est du genre on ne peut plus bien.
Tellement bien, qu'il est le seul nioubie de toute la création à pouvoir dire que les trois violets l'ont porté dans leurs bras en chaise à porteur.
Un truc dingue.

Vous savez pourquoi ? Parce que non content d'être le divin mari discret d'une superstar, ce type possède un MacSE.
Si si. 128 ko de Ram, un disque dur de 30 Mo.

_Et des alcools de fruits, incroyables !_ 

:love: :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Et en plus, il fait la vaiselle !

Sugar, on t'aime ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... ce type possède un MacSE...



qui marche 





:love:


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Rhâââ, Fligth Simulator sur un SE...!!! :love: :love:


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

Baskets aussi blanches que le tablier


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2005)

Benjamin, on a adopté un chien pour MacG...  Je te l'apporte mercredi à Paris?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin, on a adopté un chien pour MacG...  Je te l'apporte mercredi à Paris?



 note : ne pas oublier les chips à la moutarde pour l'amadouer ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> note : ne pas oublier les chips à la moutarde pour l'amadouer ! :love:



Et des croquettes au goût de suisse...


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

Ya des fois comme ça où...  En tous cas ....  C'était bien ...


----------



## loudjena (11 Avril 2005)

Oui c'était tchoukarBabyLovely  :love: et pour les privilégiés ça continu


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'était tchoukarBabyLovely  :love: et pour les privilégiés ça continu



Vous êtes en train de siffler tout le reste de la pêche _ou bien ? _


----------



## loudjena (11 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> note : ne pas oublier les chips à la moutarde pour l'amadouer ! :love:



Oublie les chips à la moutarde, moi j'ai tout recraché tout soudain ! Beurk, c'est pas humain des chips pareils 

Rien ne n'égale les fins mets délicats mitonés par les blanches mains de Macelene  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Oublie les chips à la moutarde, moi j'ai tout recraché tout soudain ! Beurk, c'est pas humain des chips pareils
> 
> Rien ne n'égale les fins mets délicats mitonés par les blanches mains de Macelene  :love:



Bon... plus que 66...   

Oui, Mackie avait 1000 fois raison: "elle fait super bien la cuisine Macelene"...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Oublie les chips à la moutarde, moi j'ai tout recraché tout soudain ! Beurk, c'est pas humain des chips pareils
> 
> Rien ne n'égale les fins mets délicats mitonés par les blanches mains de Macelene  :love:



Rha ça c'était aut'chozzzz :love:

_ (les chips t'aurais dû apeller discrétos le chien  )_


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes en train de siffler tout le reste de la pêche _ou bien ? _



 t'en veux...........


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Oublie les chips à la moutarde, moi j'ai tout recraché tout soudain ! Beurk, c'est pas humain des chips pareils
> 
> Rien ne n'égale les fins mets délicats mitonés par les blanches mains de Macelene  :love:


 Tu veux parler des anchois à la mante religieuse, ou des crevettes à la touffe bleue ? :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne n'égale les fins mets délicats mitonés par les blanches mains de Macelene  :love:


là j'ai un début d'érection.


----------



## loudjena (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes en train de siffler tout le reste de la pêche _ou bien ? _



Si tu voyais ça... on est tous vautrés dans le canapé écru (et non dans le stupre) avec les PB de la mort, le wifi, le chat avec les poils... pour le reste tu connais


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Si tu voyais ça... on est tous vautrés dans le canapé écru (et non dans le stupre) avec les PB de la mort, le wifi, le chat avec les poils... pour le reste tu connais



Vous tchattez avec les poils ??


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai un début d'érection.



change pas de main !


----------



## loudjena (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai un début d'érection.


tu joues a SonnyBoy ? Tu crois sérieux que tu es de taille ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai un début d'érection.



Tu t'allumes même


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> tu joues a SonnyBoy ? Tu crois sérieux que tu es de taille ?  :mouais:


 L'important n'est pas la taille.


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> L'important n'est pas la taille.



Oui, le tout est d'avoir de l'appétit. D'avoir faim, quoi. Enfin, soif.


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai un début d'érection.




Bouge pas, J'enlève mes gants MApa ©...


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'allumes même


 ouais... tout seul.


----------



## loudjena (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler des anchois à la mante religieuse, ou des crevettes à la touffe bleue ? :love:


J'ai gouté à tout et j'en reveux de tout  La menthe bleue, les anchois religieux, un pack pour take away, pliz  Ducasse ets un nioub


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas, J'enlève mes gants MApa ©...


 non ! non ! Garde-les ! Je suis fétichiste. :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gouté à tout et j'en reveux de tout  La menthe bleue, les anchois religieux, un pack pour take away, pliz  Ducasse ets un nioub




Reste plus rien...


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

Si ! Les sex toys en pate d'amande, je suis sur qu'y en a encore !  :love:


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a tout mangé.


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ! Les sex toys en pate d'amande, je suis sur qu'y en a encore !  :love:



  ....  j'en avais caché...       :love:


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2005)

Je tiens ici à élever les plus vives protestations !

Ce sujet est un exemple scandaleux de désinformation : pour cette raison, malgré l'envie impulsive qui m'a étreint dès les premières lignes, il ne sera pas éffacé.
Toutes les images présentées sont des fakes, dont la qualité dénote de plus une maîtrise de l'outil informatique qui se limite à trouver le bouton d'allumage d'un powerbook : il suffit d'observer les voiles colorés des photographies, censés camoufler des détourages enfantins, pour se convaincre de la forfaiture.

L'Amok, en aucun cas ne se compromet à porter des nioubs. Qui plus est, on l'imagine fort mal accepter de se trouver dans un espace clos non seulement avec Lorna, Madonna, Macelene et Loudjena (créatures sataniques envoyées -on le sait- par un site dont je tairais le nom mais qui explique régulièrement comment, nanti d'un simple tournevis criciforme, on peut transformer son G5 en mixer à franboises) mais également avec un Cardinal dont la religion ne s'exprime pleinement que dans des lieux de débauche. Je tiens à rassurer ici les membres imaginant de secrètes tractations : rien de tel . L'Amok est intègre et était ce week-end dans un monastère, en prière pour le salut de leurs pauvres âmes de rats nourris aux smileys industriels.

Je vous demande à tous un peu de bon sens. Imaginant que tout ce qui est noté ci-dessus soit vrai (je dis bien : imaginant, même si cela provoque des céphalés à vous faire bouillir la cafetière) pouvez vous, ne serait-ce que l'espace d'un instant, envisager l'impossible, Le non-sens, l'absolue démence d'une révélation propre à faire basculer toutes les lois cosmiques qui régissent notre univers : le seul et unique Super Modérateur digne de ce nom, votre exemple, celui qui provoque des invasions de sauterrelles sur un simple claquement de doigts, celui qui hante la tempête se riant de l'archet, celui qui berce les soirs de lune votre esprit enchanté et vaporise le riche métal de votre volonté comme un savant chimiste, qui vous observe poster sans relache, alimentant vos remords comme des mendiants nourrissent leur vermine, celui qui les soirs d'agape observe séléné se levant, lourde et mélancolique sur les colines d'été qu'un vent doux effleure, celui qui carresse l'arbre qui frissonne et l'oiseau qui pleure, celui dont la paume au grand jamais ne joue, celui qui fait hurler les torreaux andalous lorsqu'il arrose les pieux de leurs enclos d'un lever de patte gracieux, celui qui avale le bitume comme d'autres soufflent sur leur soupe froide, en un mot donc : l'Amok, pouvez-vous donc imaginer votre guide faisant la bise a un Suisse ?

Si cela est vrai, que les Dieux du vent qui l'ont porté de leurs ailes de moulins sur des nuages ouatés se mettent à décorner les papes, en des cités dont les ponts se prètent a la danse. Si cela est vrai, qu'un seul ici se lève et le dise. Ce sera sa dernière trace.


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2005)

Mgr Amok, nous considérons volontiers ce dernier post comme une confession. Mais il n'appartient qu'au très haut d'accorder la rémission de vos péchés. Je ne suis ici que le camerlingue


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Mgr Amok, nous considérons volontiers ce dernier post comme une confession. Mais il n'appartient qu'au très haut d'accorder la rémission de vos péchés. Je ne suis ici que le camerlingue



Justement, en ce moment, il a les pleins pouvoirs...


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Justement, en ce moment, il a les pleins pouvoirs...



"_Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis, in nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti, et Tutti Chianti_"

Quant à toi, mouton égaré, entends sonner les divines trompettes !  :hein:


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2005)

Mes enfants... si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, vous auriez ma bénédiction, mais vous savez bien comment fonctionne l'appareil d'état de ces forums


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... pouvez-vous donc imaginer votre guide faisant la bise a un Suisse ?


 
Selon les informations rapportées par la stoppeuse de Ray et Webo, la bise c'est sur les joues...
On verra ce soir, que là ça s'appelait la bouche


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous, ne serait-ce que l'espace d'un instant, envisager l'impossible



À cette question simple, claire, et sans détours, au point qu'il semblerait goujat de la soumettre à référendum (la campagne serait ennuyeuse), je répondrai simplement, clairement, et sans détours :

Oui ! oui, je peux imaginer l'impossible


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Selon les informations rapportées par la stoppeuse de Ray et Webo, la bise c'est sur les joues...
> On verra ce soir, que là ça s'appelait la bouche



:affraid:

Je jure ne plus jamais boire une goutte d'alcool.


----------



## loudjena (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Je jure ne plus jamais boire une goutte d'alcool.



Bien ! On va enfin pouvoir passer aux choses sérieuses  :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bien ! On va enfin pouvoir passer aux choses sérieuses  :love:



Tu avais vraiment cru qu'on plaisantait, tout le we ?  :rateau:


----------



## loudjena (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais vraiment cru qu'on plaisantait, tout le we ?  :rateau:


Oui oui, ça commence quand les choses sérieuses ?  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

il l'a eu tout soudain son train...le WEbO...   Il fait beau,  Jean Rosset brille....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En vrai, elle est si timide, au premier abord...


  

purée la bonnasse

c'est qui ?


----------



## bateman (11 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok, en aucun cas ne se compromet à porter des nioubs. Qui plus est, on l'imagine fort mal accepter de se trouver dans un espace clos non seulement avec Lorna, Madonna, Macelene et Loudjena (créatures sataniques envoyées -on le sait- par un site dont je tairais le nom mais qui explique régulièrement comment, nanti d'un simple tournevis criciforme, on peut transformer son G5 en mixer à franboises) mais également avec un Cardinal dont la religion ne s'exprime pleinement que dans des lieux de débauche. Je tiens à rassurer ici les membres imaginant de secrètes tractations : rien de tel . L'Amok est intègre et était ce week-end dans un monastère, en prière pour le salut de leurs pauvres âmes de rats nourris aux smileys industriels.


 
Amok, 

1 - tu ne me connais pas.
2 - mais sache que je te comprends.

c'est cool les monastères.

merci.


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée la bonnasse
> 
> c'est qui ?








			
				bateman a dit:
			
		

> Amok,
> 
> 1 - tu ne me connais pas.
> 2 - mais sache que je te comprends.
> ...


 
Des malheureux pélerins perdus sur le chemin de Compostelle ?


----------



## bateman (11 Avril 2005)

je ne connais pas Supermoquette non plus! :mouais: 

merci.


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> Amok,
> 
> 1 - tu ne me connais pas.
> 2 - mais sache que je te comprends.
> ...



Ah... Petite erreur de ma part : il fallait lire "couvent".


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas Supermoquette non plus! :mouais:
> 
> merci.


 tu connais personne quoi


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu connais personne quoi



Tiens, un bateman ! Ça faisait longtemps.


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas Supermoquette non plus! :mouais:
> 
> merci.



Je voulais pas te vexer 
Désolée 

(et puis parfois il dit des trucs drôles sm...)


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2005)

'tain ça caille la Suisse... :affraid:


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ça caille la Suisse... :affraid:



Après un ou deux verres de pêche, tu sentiras plus le froid


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Après un ou deux verres de pêche, tu sentiras plus le froid



Tu rigoles... j'ai bien entamé mon _Côtes-du-Rhône_ dans le train, pendant l'attente de 45 minutes inopinée à Lyon...    :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu rigoles... j'ai bien entamé mon _Côtes-du-Rhône_ dans le train, pendant l'attente de 45 minutes inopinée à Lyon...    :love:



T'as acheté un opinel en gare de Lyon ? Je comprends plus rien.  :love:


----------



## golf (11 Avril 2005)

Ben voilà, ce fil prend le rythme de ce qu'il aurait dû être dès le départ, un sujet du bar 
Aller, il ne manque plus qu'un petit coup de pouce


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as acheté un opinel en gare de Lyon ? Je comprends plus rien.  :love:



I Had A Dream.  :love:


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, ce fil prend le rythme de ce qu'il aurait dû être dès le départ, un sujet du bar
> Aller, il ne manque plus qu'un petit coup de pouce




On peut commander à boire alors maintenant.
Alors un peu de champagne pour commencer...


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, ce fil prend le rythme de ce qu'il aurait dû être dès le départ, un sujet du bar
> Aller, il ne manque plus qu'un petit coup de pouce




Rhôô dis-donc, t'as quasiment tenu 24 heures. T'as du bouillir toute la nuit! 

(si on avait écouté Golf, il aurait satellisé le fil hors de Rendez-vous avant même que je ne poste...  )

Quand on pense aux conneries qu'il laisse dire dans "ses" fils une fois les AES terminées...


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On peut commander à boire alors maintenant.
> Alors un peu de champagne pour commencer...




Spécial Ray


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Spécial Ray





SugarRay...  cherche son mot de passe...   pour un nioube c'est un nioube...


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> je ne connais pas Supermoquette non plus! :mouais:
> 
> merci.



Toi aussi tu aurais aimé un carton d'invitation...?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On peut commander à boire alors maintenant.
> Alors un peu de champagne pour commencer...



Bon puisque nous voilà au bar ... moi je veux bien un 'tite flûte de champagne :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon puisque nous voilà au bar ... moi je veux bien un 'tite flûte de champagne :love:



  allez moi aussi...   :love:


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez moi aussi...   :love:



J'ai plus trop la pêche... 
Le génépi, c'est bon, avec les bulles ?


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus trop la pêche...
> Le génépi, c'est bon, avec les bulles ?





Le Génépi avec des bulles c'est du jean Rosset assuré pour la soirée...       :love:


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu aurais aimé un carton d'invitation...?



Va falloir faire un étage de plus à la Lanterne


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir faire un étage de plus à la Lanterne



Les grands bâtisseurs... Ils érigent, ils érigent


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir faire un étage de plus à la Lanterne



Y en a combien d'étages, déjà? 10?  Non parce j'ai chaque fois eu l'impression, d'une part, en montant, d'escalader trois fois le Cervin par l'arête de Zmutt (Rezba, si tu me lis...  ), et, d'autre part, en descendant, de faire de la spéléo dans un syphon dont je ne voyais jamais le fond. Pour le premier ça va, je n'ai pas le mal des montagnes, mais pour le second, je suis un peu claustro... :sick:  :love:

PS: Elene,ça serait sympa une perche de pompier au milieu de ton escalier?    Pour montée, cela va de soit.


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

MAdonna a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir faire un étage de plus à la Lanterne



  mince t'as pas vu le sommet de la Tour...?       






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y en a combien d'étages, déjà? 10?  Non parce j'ai chaque fois eu l'impression, d'une part, en montant, d'escalader trois fois le Cervin par l'arête de Zmutt (Rezba, si tu me lis...  ), et, d'autre part, en descendant, de faire de la spéléo dans un syphon dont je ne voyais jamais le fond. Pour le premier ça va, je n'ai pas le mal des montagnes, mais pour le second, je suis un peu claustro... :sick:  :love:
> 
> PS: Elene,ça serait sympa une perche de pompier au milieu de ton escalier?    Pour montée, cela va de soit.





Perche de Pompier...     on va demander à MAcToch     pour le prochain conclave...

Pis Pétain© quelle maestria en  descente... on avait jamais vu ça...         surtout après la poire...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pis Pétain© quelle maestria en  descente... on avait jamais vu ça...         surtout après la poire...



Et encore, je n'avais pas pris mes skis...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pis Pétain© quelle maestria en  descente... on avait jamais vu ça...         surtout après la poire...



  

 Ouais mais bon je trouve qu'il a mal négocié le premier virage ! :mouais:

Va falloir travailler les virages serrés hein !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir travailler les virages serrés hein !



Pourquoi crois-tu que je descends avec Sylko (maître es lattes) le 14 mai... :love:


----------



## bateman (12 Avril 2005)

pour info, l'arête de Zmutt au Cervin ne me semble pas en conditions.







dommage. :hein: 

merci.


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> merci.




De quoi ?


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

J'ai une envie infernale de déplacer ce sujet dans "rendez-vous"....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Souffle fort et tu vas peut-être y arriver sauf si la tempête du Golf le renvoie ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Souffle fort et tu vas peut-être y arriver sauf si la tempête du Golf le renvoie ici



Vi, y en a déjà eu deux, on est parti pour la troisième guerre du golf ... sans sa dame, celle là


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

*Ça n'a sans doute aucun intérêt*, mais bon...  :style: 
Ya des moments de la Vie qui font que tout devient limpide comme de l'eau de source.
Que des *ZAmi(e)s* deviennent des *ZAmours* et que 
suffit de peu de chose pour que le doux mélange devienne explosif et intense.  

Pétain©    d'images dans la boîte à Souvenirs...  :love: ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, y en a déjà eu deux, on est parti pour la troisième guerre du golf ... sans sa dame, celle là



Damned !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Ça n'a sans doute aucun intérêt*, mais bon...  :style:
> Ya des moments de la Vie qui font que tout devient limpide comme de l'eau de source.
> Que des *ZAmi(e)s* deviennent des *ZAmours* et que
> suffit de peu de chose pour que le doux mélange devienne explosif et intense.
> ...



Oui, des pitis moments comme ça...    :love:


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, des pitis moments comme ça...    :love:


 ou des comme ça...   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

J'ai passé le week-end en Suisse...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ou des comme ça...   :love:



Les joies de la proportionnelle ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

il est passé ou ton dossier /apoil/ sur ton serveur ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ou des comme ça...   :love:



Pitin © que c'était bon ...


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

Dans un souci de précision, voici la légende : Web'O en dessous, Rezba au dessus. C'était juste après que la Webo jette son soutien-gorge dans l'escalier et se carresse avec une plume d'autruche.

D'un autre coté, faire ca devant Rez' n'était pas très futé.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Note à Benjamin: me désinscrire du forum... :affraid: Adieu.


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans un souci de précision, voici la légende : Web'O en dessous, Rezba au dessus. C'était juste après que la Webo jette son soutien-gorge dans l'escalier et se carresse avec une plume d'autruche.
> 
> D'un autre coté, faire ca devant Rez' n'était pas très futé.



Tu te trompes. C'est pendant que l'on cherchait les sextoys en pâte d'amande (que quelqu'un a boulotté dans son coin, on se demande toujours qui) et que webO jouait avec une bougie sur la grande table...


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

Tout y est : les verres à liqueur, la table comme lieu de débauche soudain et tes mains qui caressent tendrement la nuque du tondu ! Vu le geste qui sans aucun doute possible est fait pour plaquer les lèvres de la Rez sur les tiennes, cette fois tu ne peux pas prétendre ne pas avoir été consentante !


----------



## Amok (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes. C'est pendant que l'on cherchait les sextoys en pâte d'amande (que quelqu'un a boulotté dans son coin, on se demande toujours qui)



Moi je sais : c'est Lorna. Elle disait "je ne sais plus si ce que je préfère ce sont les sex toys ou la pate d'amande, mais en tout cas c'est super bon", avant d'ajouter "c'est dommage que Super Moquette ne soit pas là, ca doit être un spécialiste de l'amande". :affraid:


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais : c'est Lorna. Elle disait "je ne sais plus si ce que je préfère ce sont les sex toys ou la pate d'amande, mais en tout cas c'est super bon", avant d'ajouter "c'est dommage que Super Moquette ne soit pas là, ca doit être un spécialiste de l'amande".



faut dire qu'à la fin on na savait plus très bien...


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout y est : (&#8230



Heu.... non non, j'ai fait un petit recadrage, et un coup de gomme magique, faut pas exagérer, non plus!


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

Donc je disais, la bouche...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Note alternative: demander un changement de pseudo à Benjamin, une réduction à 20 posts, et une date d'enregistrement le 4 janvier 2005.

:affraid:


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

MDR 

Ce sont "les hommes qui murmurent à l'oreille de WebO".


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: "WebO pourquoi tu as de si grandes oreilles"... :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

et tu voulais me prendre en voiture ? oublie !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu voulais me prendre en voiture ? oublie !



Je descends avec Sylko, tu viens? :love:


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2005)

Euuuuuhhhhhhhh, finalement je ne sais pas si je vais me risquer à l'embarquer dans ma Sylkomobile.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuhhhhhhhh, finalement je ne sais pas si je vais me risquer à l'embarquer dans ma Sylkomobile.



Un gars en blanc: «N'ayez pas peur...»   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

un sandwich ? :affraid:

remarque le gps de sylko peut etre utile pour une fille compliquée comme moi


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note alternative: demander un changement de pseudo à Benjamin, une réduction à 20 posts, et une date d'enregistrement le 4 janvier 2005.
> 
> :affraid:


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



22h et des poussières.. C'est pas ton heure de banissement quotidien ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 22h et des poussières.. C'est pas ton heure de banissement quotidien ?



   z'ont du oublier j'en profite


----------



## mado (8 Mai 2005)

De la Lanterne 
D'un bar qui ferme trop tôt
D'une guirlande clignotante
Du soleil qui rentre de partout..


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> De la Lanterne
> D'un bar qui ferme trop tôt
> D'une guirlande clignotante
> Du soleil qui rentre de partout..



Et le mur de Savons de MArseille...
Le Cloître la musique et le Morito...   
L'estafette de Than...  la bouteille de champagne...   
La terrasse dans la nuit tombée depuis longtemps... 
Cette maison pleine d'escaliers... 
Et le jeu de Dames en noir et blanc de l'entrée.

:love:


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Donc je disais, la bouche...




Si Paul F. tombe là dessus, je vais avoir droit à une crise... :affraid:

[Note] "C'est pour ma collection : Après avoir embrassé un Belge, il fallait que j'ai un Suisse dans l'album"...  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mai 2005)

Ca commence a devenir chaud les AES :affraid:

Y font meme des parties de males a 3


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si Paul F. tombe là dessus, je vais avoir droit à une crise... :affraid:
> 
> [Note] "C'est pour ma collection : Après avoir embrassé un Belge, il fallait que j'ai un Suisse dans l'album"...  :rose:




Dis, depuis le temps il a bien du la voir cette photo. Quoi ? il aurait pas lu ce fil ? 
Mais tu sais après le conclave y'a eu les JMJ  ... Quoi ah ben oui justement !?...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis, depuis le temps il a bien du la voir cette photo. Quoi ? il aurait pas lu ce fil ?
> Mais tu sais après le conclave y'a eu les JMJ  ... Quoi ah ben oui justement !?...



 c'est pas bien de se moquer ...tu sais chacun son rythme... tout le monde n'a pas la vivacité et la rapidité ...


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence a devenir chaud les AES :affraid:
> 
> Y font meme des parties de males a 3



Bah faute de grives, il y a les merles 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de se moquer ...tu sais chacun son rythme... tout le monde n'a pas la vivacité et la rapidité ...



D'un Suisse ?!


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2005)

Pour être franc, je me disais que 3 sujets sur Avignon, dont deux au bar, ce n'était pas assez. Je remonte donc celui là en attendant les suivants...

Et pour patienter, voici un lien. Merci qui ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Oh oui !!!
(...)
Chouette !!!

Edit amokien : Ce garçon est soit complètement fou, soit déjà saoul si tôt dans la soirée !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Note] "C'est pour ma collection : Après avoir embrassé un Belge, il fallait que j'ai un Suisse dans l'album"...  :rose:



Oui... surtout que c'est moi qui ai proposé...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Edit amokien : Ce garçon est soit complètement fou, soit déjà saoul si tôt dans la soirée !



En fait je suis un peu fou moi aussi.

Je le précise "juste pour si des fois" ça t'aurait échappé...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis, depuis le temps il a bien du la voir cette photo. Quoi ? il aurait pas lu ce fil ?
> Mais tu sais après le conclave y'a eu les JMJ  ... Quoi ah ben oui justement !?...



Et non, je n'avais pas vu cette photo, un peu trop de boulot pour tout lire. 

Amok, je ne te félicite pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et non, je n'avais pas vu cette photo, un peu trop de boulot pour tout lire.
> 
> Amok, je ne te félicite pas.



Console toi, un de perdu ...  

_nan nan, ch'suis pas candidat !_


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et non, je n'avais pas vu cette photo, un peu trop de boulot pour tout lire.
> 
> Amok, je ne te félicite pas.



On m'a forcé !   :rose:


----------



## rezba (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On m'a forcé !   :rose:



Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On m'a forcé !   :rose:




a embrasser tous les garçons de macg
ou a mettre en ligne les fotos de chaques bizouzzz ????


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2005)

dans l'antre de MacElene, je tiens à préciser à mes confrères modérateurs (bien qu'ils usurpent tout en violet, je les pardonne et les aime :love: car ils comportent deux de mes confrères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  que je suis tout à fait d'accord avec eux...

même si je n'ai pas encore eu le droit de rouler une pelle à Elene, j'ai déja subi les sarcasmes de Lou, les feuilletons d'Alice et "Halo par Jules" (moment d'anthologie jurontesque...  )

Hélène me précise d'ailleurs qu'elle ne reçoit aussi intimement à domicile que les *modérateurs* (comprenne qui pourra et non je ne jette pas d'huile sur les feux éteints !  )

bon, Alice regarde la Ferme, j'y retourne !!

"où ça ?"
"à la ferme"
"à la ferme ?!!"
"à la ferme... ta gueule espèce de connard" 

flim d'anthologie mes amis !  :love:

et bises à mon violet chauve ! :love:


----------

